# rabbit tractor



## nawma (Apr 1, 2013)

I just purchased a rabbit tractor so my bunnies can get some exercise and nibble on the grass and weeds. My rabbits get a bit of coastal hay and some timothy hay but have not gotten any weeds or grass while in my care. My question is will it give them digestive problems and can my grow out bunnies eat grass too. We do not use any fertilizer other than rabbit poo. And we also dont use any pesticides or weed killers.


----------



## secuono (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes.
You need to introduce small amounts of grass a few weeks before you move them onto pasture. 
Yea, they all can eat grass.


----------



## nawma (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks. I thought they might need to get used to the grass slowly. Now if we can just get some rain  so there will be some gras


----------

